# got a double



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

Hunted last friday evening and got a double axis kill. Shot mine with the bowtech and an hour later my dad shot his with his rifle. Meat in the freezer.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Them's good eatin!! Congrats!


----------

